# THEY WANT YOUR GUNS.!!! what would you do..



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

Honesty is the best policy what would you honestly do if tomorrow morning some GOV or STATE Rep. was at your door demanding you turn in your weapons, or even if they announced a place to turn them in an you had to by a certain date. what would you do.??

ALSO take a second view and ask yourself if you were the people who were told to take the guns from said owners would you actually follow through.?? 

How likely is this scenario? If you ask me Very VERY likely ... i have been briefed on it today. 

I my self a soldier of the united states am not keen on taking our 2nd amendment away from the people of the U.S. . so I'm in what you would call a "pickle"

YOUR RESPONSES WOULD BE APPRICIATED!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What guns? Some DHS guys showed up in black SUV's and took them all last week.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Jae said:


> ? If you ask me Very VERY likely ... i have been briefed on it today. I my self a soldier of the united states am not keen on taking our 2nd amendment away from the people of the U.S. . so I'm in what you would call a "pickle"YOUR RESPONSES WOULD BE APPRICIATED!


Jae, have you heard of the Oathkeepers? If not, check the site out.Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » I Again Reaffirm My Commitment To This Country I am curious as to what this breifing said...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

but they wont be at our doors getting our guns. ohh the hysteria.....

and i wont be giving anyone my .22's.

my other guns i drove off and left when i was at the range. i got a call and didnt finish loading the car, i thought i had, and took off with out them. its a private club im pretty sure some one will turn them in


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

When I was in the service (14 plus years) we used to get briefed on it yearly. We also went over civil unrest, riot control, etc. It's standard procedure every January to go over this stuff. Isn't going to happen. The military are "preppers". They prepare for many scenarios and one of them is civil unrest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Brother, you took an oath. Keep it. You are bound by honor. By God, don't dare disappoint your forefathers.

I have taken several oaths. I will defend the constitution, our liberty and my family, so help me God.

I hope that makes my position clear.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

I did take a oath to protect the country under the constitution of the united states and obey direct orders under the president of the united states but what if the president and the constitution collide .. where do i differ from the track? 

Denton i am with you i understand and believe in the constitution maybe not that of the views of our current GOV.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

then it is time to take our country back.

the rest of the oath is to protect merka from enemies of the constitution foriegn and domestic.

heh we fight for other peoples rights and freedoms but not our own.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

We can have this what will you do conversation all day long. None of us can be completely sure of exactly what we will do as we do not know what the situation will be........... Just remember the following:

*Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. When you give up that force you are ruined.* -Patrick Henry, Virginia's U.S. Constitution ratification convention


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Your oath swore you to uphold the constitution and defend against all enemies, foreign and domestic... notice that that promise came first.
Anyone that would order you to take actions against US Citizens in violation of the Constitution should be considered a domestic enemy.
If you're not willing to honor your oath and defend the Constitution, you don't desrve to wear that uniform... it's just that simple.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

crystalphoto said:


> Jae, have you heard of the Oathkeepers? If not, check the site out.Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » I Again Reaffirm My Commitment To This Country I am curious as to what this breifing said...


Thank you i will be becoming a member and definitely appreciate you showing this to me.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

shadownmss said:


> We can have this what will you do conversation all day long. None of us can be completely sure of exactly what we will do as we do not know what the situation will be........... Just remember the following:
> 
> *Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. When you give up that force you are ruined.* -Patrick Henry, Virginia's U.S. Constitution ratification convention


Great Quote, and i do understand your opinion


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

My pleasure.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Your oath swore you to uphold the constitution and defend against all enemies, foreign and domestic... notice that that promise came first.
> Anyone that would order you to take actions against US Citizens in violation of the Constitution should be considered a domestic enemy.
> If you're not willing to honor your oath and defend the Constitution, you don't desrve to wear that uniform... it's just that simple.


I agree wholeheartedily with your comment. Thank you


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> When I was in the service (14 plus years) we used to get briefed on it yearly. We also went over civil unrest, riot control, etc. It's standard procedure every January to go over this stuff. Isn't going to happen. The military are "preppers". They prepare for many scenarios and one of them is civil unrest.


Yes i do understand .. i have been in myself for sometime now i am telling you this was not a ordinary brief ... Imagine if you will a Dc representative briefing a mass of soldiers type of scenario ..

But yes you are correct a almost safety type brief is always done by command and staff


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Constitution gives the citizens of the United States of America certain rights and the Bill of Rights tells us of our God given rights. The 2nd amendment gives us the right to over throw a government that tries to take away those rights. All we need now are some Americans willing to fight to keep those rights and not sit around and whine and talk about the problems. If all we are willing to do is talk and compromise you/we will loose those rights, we already are slowly but surely. If we are not willing to fight, then at least be willing to allow those that want to live as free men the right to secede and those who prefer serfdom can live as they please.

The answer to your topic; "Molon Labe"


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

ekim said:


> The Constitution gives the citizens of the United States of America certain rights and the Bill of Rights tells us of our God given rights. The 2nd amendment gives us the right to over throw a government that tries to take away those rights. All we need now are some Americans willing to fight to keep those rights and not sit around and whine and talk about the problems. If all we are willing to do is talk and compromise you/we will loose those rights, we already are slowly but surely. If we are not willing to fight, then at least be willing to allow those that want to live as free men the right to secede and those who prefer serfdom can live as they please.
> 
> The answer to your topic; "Molon Labe"


I agree because without those men and women willing to uphold and stay true to The Constitution which we have derived our countries policy on then its just a piece of paper that can be whited out and written over.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

there is no rest in freedom.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, if my guns hadn't all been lost in a tragic boating accident, I guess I would be a good subject... I mean citizen... and turn them in, but, since they're all gone now, guess I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Easy answer, I just dont answer the door when I see a blacked out suburban outside of my house.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jae said:


> I did take a oath to protect the country under the constitution of the united states and obey direct orders under the president of the united states but what if the president and the constitution collide .. where do i differ from the track?
> 
> Denton i am with you i understand and believe in the constitution maybe not that of the views of our current GOV.


We already are a part of a violation of the constitution when we are used overseas for extended periods of time to bully other countries into doing things as the elites want. At least you and I haven't been used to take away anyone's constitutionally protected rights, yet. That, Jae, is the red line. It cannot be crossed.

What if the president attempts to use the military to strip us of our God-given rights? Simple. He will be a traitor when he attempts to do such a thing. Allow him to stand alone. Every single soldier who obeys such an order will be just as guilty as the commander giving such an order.

Shadow, I might know exactly what I will do, but I know exactly what I will _not_ do. I will not betray my countrymen. Period.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Presidents come and go, governments come and go, but The People go on forever because America belongs to THE PEOPLE, not to any "here today gone tomorrow" politicians..


----------

